# Rose Tail?



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

This is my new betta boy, 007 (read as Double Owe Seven).

I've never seen a betta of this color before and, even though there was a beautiful red and black dragon I was eying as well, I went with this guy. I like his tail more than I did the dragon's tones (even though 007 is a dragon himself).

Do I have myself a rose tail or just a HM with a few ruffles? He's not flared completely, for whatever reason he didn't want to, but I figured this pictures were good enough.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

He is a minor rosetail.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> He is a minor rosetail.


Ok, that's what I thought. Obviously he's not like all those pictures on google but he's got some 'petals' going on. This makes me happy and for some reason makes me like his name even more. I guess roses = class and class = special agent...at least to my brain it does.


----------

